# Ad/pop up blocker for iphone & itouch?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone know of any or could ask thier mates if they know anything about it? 

Firefox for itouch? Not a fan of Safari.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

No Firefox. Try "Opera" instead:


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Any jailbreak webbrowsers? I'm thinking of jailbreaking my iTouch G1 @ v1.1.4 with a firmware upgrade then going a jailbreak route. I'm also looking into the future as well as if I use cellular internet on a future iphone/android phone all the -beeping- ads and such would eat the allowed usage away if I am not anywhere with free wifi (ie. traveling or rural/etc). >.<;;


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

You may want to try limera1n dot com


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

xr8dride said:


> You may want to try limera1n dot com


Any experience with Limera1n?


----------

